# Moving to italy



## Peterp2 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hii friends 
Im peter currently working in dubai .. Got an offer from italy with a net salary of 2500£/month ..Is it enough for living ?? Please help .Thanks in advance


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Peter, welcome. For me it would be, but not for my OH (other half)!!! Seriously it depends on how and where you live...


----------



## palazzo antico (Feb 18, 2017)

i think they are enough wherever u live in italy .


----------

